

NASA's Phoenix Mars Landing: Where To Watch On the Web - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/nasa_s_phoenix_mars_landing_where_to_watch_on_the_web

======
samwise
nice, pretty cool to able to see it live(15 min delay). Who knows maybe we'll
see some aliens

